# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Grade 3 Separated Shoulder

## chrismc

Has anyone experienced a separated shoulder and/or gone through rehab or surgery to repair it? I have a grade 3 and have not been able to train for almost two months (fell off my roof cleaning my gutters). I am sick, depressed, you name it! I have a huge bump/bone sticking up on top of my shoulder. My ortho doc says to let it heal and live with it, but my hobby is bodybuilding and growing my body proportionally, not loking deformed. If anyone can help or has had the surgery please post some photos of before and after!

----------


## raw12

i had a smiliar accident that invold a fall ,i broke my shoulder blade and a few bones in my back...its been 2 1/2 years since my fall i still have chronic pain in the area. doctor said i will have it for life.i had to take 1 1/2 years off from training.im able to train today but i must be careful.
best of luck ill be prayer in for you.

----------


## chrismc

Thanks man, appreciate the reply!

----------


## chrismc

Can anyone else weigh in on this subject? I really need some input.

----------


## chrismc

I saw my ortho doc today and we disscussed surgery. He said he will arthoscopickly remove the end of my collarbone(clavical) and clean up the joint. He said the recovery is about 3 months and I should be able to make a full recovery. He also said by removing the tip of the bone this will also help cosmedically and help eliminate the bump on my shoulder(which bothers me almost as much as the pain). Has anyone had this procedure before?

----------


## chrismc

Ok guys, I had my procedure three days ago and the pain was unbearable! I had a nerve block with a catheder in my neck that was supposed to dispurse medicine for three days but failed only eight hours after surgery. I am doing much better now and my shoulder looks surprisingly good. Not much swelling and the bone seems to look normal again. I am really looking forward to getting back in the gym and just training my [email protected]% off! It's amazing the amount of motivation I now have simply because I could not train. When you can't have something you want it more! I am now on a mission to find some HGH to help with my recovery. This stuff is rediculious to find. None of my AS connections can get it. I'm tempted to ask my doc but he probably wouldn't give me the amount I need or want.

----------


## chrismc

Is there anyone reading my thread? I feel that kid that nobody wants to talk to! FEEDBACK please.

----------


## Sculpture

Dude i had a grade 5 (the worst) from a dirtbike crash. i couldnt afford the surgery so i had my brother push down the bone thats sticking up as low as possible and tape it down with athletic tape running all down my body. After a month i took it off. i had a bad rash from the tape but the injury was reattached in a better place. after a few months i started with the weights again to rehab it slowly adding more weightsd and angles to my workouts and in the end it healed up so well that its better than the one that never got broke. if you dont do something to hold it down it will heal still but the end of yer collar bone wil always stick up where it ripped loose at thye acromeoclavicular joint. so theres hope for a good healing without the surgery is what im telling you.

----------


## chrismc

Dude, that is sick! Makes for an awesome story to tell.

----------


## Ozzierod

Chris, it's been over a year since your shoulder surgery. How has is healed and would u recommend it? 

I have an old injury that I never took care of, maybe 7-8 years ago. Don't mind the bump but it seems like the end if the clavical gets in the way sometimes when I do certain movements. I think maybe cutting the end off will give that area some more room and help with the sudden pain when the colar bone tries to move past the joint area.

U feedback greatly apreciated.

Thanks

----------


## shootdeep

> Chris, it's been over a year since your shoulder surgery. How has is healed and would u recommend it? 
> 
> I have an old injury that I never took care of, maybe 7-8 years ago. Don't mind the bump but it seems like the end if the clavical gets in the way sometimes when I do certain movements. I think maybe cutting the end off will give that area some more room and help with the sudden pain when the colar bone tries to move past the joint area.
> 
> U feedback greatly apreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I had both clavicles excised about 4 years ago and I was and continue to be very happy with the surgery. It made a HUGE difference and it's allowed me to do MOST movements again. There are some I can't or won't do anymore, but overall it's been great.

----------


## brdavis1013

I was diagnosed with a Grade II separation 4 months ago today. They said it would take 4-6 weeks to heal but my collar bone is really "jiggly" (i can move it around with my other hand way more than my other collar bone. And i still can't do push ups without terrible pain and that cracking/grinding noise. I've been doing weight lifting to strengthin it back up but i can't get the bone to stop jiggling. Any ideas?

----------


## lovbyts

Guys, no matter what the doc says do NOT let them leave that stupid color bone sticking up. Besides it looks stupid there is no need for it. Make them put it in place. I know to many people who have had this and it bugs them forever.

----------


## D.quere

I am new to this forum and I am about to start training for my first marathon. My running history, I use to run completive in high school, 5k races, cross country, and distance in track and field. I started training about 3 weeks ago and i have noticed that whenever I have run over 4 or 5 miles I develop a pain in my in left shoulder blade to the point where i canât even move my arm. It was never there before when i trained in high school. Has anyone ever experienced this? I usually just take some advil/ice it and it goes away.

Thanks
Chris

----------


## lovbyts

> I am new to this forum and I am about to start training for my first marathon. My running history, I use to run completive in high school, 5k races, cross country, and distance in track and field. I started training about 3 weeks ago and i have noticed that whenever I have run over 4 or 5 miles I develop a pain in my in left shoulder blade to the point where i canât even move my arm. It was never there before when i trained in high school. Has anyone ever experienced this? I usually just take some advil/ice it and it goes away.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


First you should start your own thread on this to get proper help.

Go see a doctor and get MRI done, sounds like a bone spur of some type or you have torn the rotator cuff some how. It can also be just a loose joint from the constant moving up/down from running if your muscles for your shoulder where not tone enough.,

----------


## KD735

As far as the pain near your scapula goes... could be one of several things. Scapulothroacic bursitis... pretty common; just inflammation and gets better with rest and NSAIDs. May just be muscle strain (you've got a lot of muscels back there; rhomboids, trap, muscles of the deep back as well as intercostals....likewise, rest and NSAIDs should lead to improvement. It may also be referred pain coming from your neck, or possible neuropathic pain. Gotta go see your Ortho doc, and he can guide you to a diagnosis and treatment. MRI won't likely show much in this area, and we rarely order one unless we become concerned that the pain is coming from the neck or other nerves in the region, to work up for possible entrapment issues. Hope this helps.

----------


## trevor022

> Has anyone experienced a separated shoulder and/or gone through rehab or surgery to repair it? I have a grade 3 and have not been able to train for almost two months (fell off my roof cleaning my gutters). I am sick, depressed, you name it! I have a huge bump/bone sticking up on top of my shoulder. My ortho doc says to let it heal and live with it, but my hobby is bodybuilding and growing my body proportionally, not loking deformed. If anyone can help or has had the surgery please post some photos of before and after!


Hey
I know how you feel I separated my shoulder about a year ago and didn't have to have surgery to have it repaired. I wore a shoulder brace that I purchased on BraceAbility that seems to help quite a bit. Did everything end up turning out okay? I included the link to the page where I got my brace if you wanted to give me some feedback on if there are any other braces out there. Thanks!

----------


## sandler785

I had a grade 3 about two months ago, and im mostly recovered but the bump is driving me crazy, if I use that tape now will it heal back to normal? and if so, where can I get this tape?

----------


## jaredrodgers

I separated my shoulder about ten years ago. When I went to the ER they said it should heal fine. It didnt and now I have chronic pain/discomfort. Im wondering if surgery might still be an option... Any one?
THANKS!!!







> Chris, it's been over a year since your shoulder surgery. How has is healed and would u recommend it? 
> 
> I have an old injury that I never took care of, maybe 7-8 years ago. Don't mind the bump but it seems like the end if the clavical gets in the way sometimes when I do certain movements. I think maybe cutting the end off will give that area some more room and help with the sudden pain when the colar bone tries to move past the joint area.
> 
> U feedback greatly apreciated.
> 
> Thanks

----------


## savoi

> Guys, no matter what the doc says do NOT let them leave that stupid color bone sticking up. Besides it looks stupid there is no need for it. Make them put it in place. I know to many people who have had this and it bugs them forever.


I know this thread is old, but I have a grade III AC separation from the weekend. how do you find someone to do the taping so the collar bone heals in a normal appearing fashion?

Thanks savoi

----------

